

Ask HN: What service for contact forms? - nckbz

I'm looking to add a contact form to a client's site and was hoping someone could recommend any good services or plugins?<p>I'm aware I could add a quick PHP mail, Python SMTP, or Ruby Pony snippet, but I wanted to check in with HN for alternatives. Currently, their site is static HTML on Apache, so solutions in any language are welcome. Thanks!
======
jeffmould
<http://wufoo.com>

~~~
nckbz
That looks pretty awesome! Thanks Jeff. Would you happen to know if you have
to use the form builder or if you can just do HTML?

